# marijuana



## reptylefreek (Jan 21, 2010)

My parents neighbors have a Russian tortoise that they let outside. One day they found the tortoise next to the fence in their back yard and found him munching on what looked like a marijuana leaf. They looked through the chain link fence and saw a neighbor had a plant growing in their yard. What would the effects be on the tortoise? Is any of a marijuana plant poisonous for a tort?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2010)

Scroll down to "dangerous plants..."

http://hubpages.com/hub/What-do-tortoises-eat


----------



## dmmj (Jan 22, 2010)

I swear this post is a joke, and when I click on it I can thru the banner ads get a medical marijuana card, woohoo


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 22, 2010)

If you'll kindly post your parents neighbors address I'm sure you'll get some concerned volunteers that would gladly come and remove that plant. Purely for the tortoise's safety of course!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 22, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> If you'll kindly post your parents neighbors address I'm sure you'll get some concerned volunteers that would gladly come and remove that plant. Purely for the tortoise's safety of course!



Always the concerned member, GB...your solicitude is exemplary.


----------



## terracolson (Jan 22, 2010)

Humm...Living in Sacramento, Its legal to grow with a card and working for the police dept, I know that there is quite a bit of troubles that come from this...
Neighbors complain about the smell, theft of plants, and people not properly following the very strict laws.

Now who in the world would grow a plant through a chain link fence?
And so close to the neighbors side?

Are you sure it was marijuana? I think it might have been something else.



terracolson said:


> Humm...Living in Sacramento, Its legal to grow with a card and working for the police dept, I know that there is quite a bit of troubles that come from this...
> Neighbors complain about the smell, theft of plants, and people not properly following the very strict laws.
> 
> Now who in the world would grow a plant through a chain link fence?
> ...


----------



## Greg T (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to know how the tort acted afterward. Did it pig out on food and start eating everything in sight? Maybe space out and stare at the clouds? This just struck me funny and wondered if torts react the same as humans do. What a funny picture it would be with several stoned torts hanging out in the yard.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 22, 2010)

well certain drugs affect certain species differenntly, for example PCP makes humans go crazy but it does not affect horses so since it is a drug to humans it may not have affected the tortoise with the "munchies"


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 22, 2010)

It helps with nausea, arthritis, back problems....in humans.
The lil Guy would probably have to ingest loads of it to get stoned.
But who knows, it could be harmful to them.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 22, 2010)

Greg T said:


> Maybe space out and stare at the clouds?



Snap! Isn't this what tortoises do anyway?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 22, 2010)

I have personal experience in the knowledge that there is a legal weed that grows freely in Calif and looks exactly like marijuana but does not get you stoned...don't ask me how I know...


----------



## terryo (Jan 22, 2010)

It's legal in New Jersey now....just a hop, skip, and a jump over the bridge........not that I care.


----------



## kimmikins (Jan 28, 2010)

my leopard looks stoned all the time xx


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 28, 2010)

kimmikins said:


> my leopard looks stoned all the time xx



haha my RFs do too!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I knew it was up for vote in NJ but didn't realize it went through. Hey.........I live in Jersey!!! LOL


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 29, 2010)

can you take a picture of it?


----------

